# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Per kenaqesine time

## prishtina75



----------


## hot_prinz



----------


## Izadora

Lejohen edhe keng ne gjuhe tjeter me pershendet te dielen ? 
Nqs jo shvedoseni kengen ku te doni , se nuk po shoh teme te hapur per keng pershendetesi .

----------


## 2043



----------


## hot_prinz

Xheni  :buzeqeshje:  Iza  :me dylbi:

----------


## prishtina75

....e pershendes te panjohuren,

----------


## Izadora

Hot te peshendes

----------


## 2043



----------


## Izadora



----------


## 2043

Izi te pershendes

----------


## prishtina75

.....Shkenca,

----------


## Izadora

te pershendes Doctor :-)

----------


## Izadora

Nje pershendetje per prishtinen ;-)

----------


## hot_prinz

Ej chika  :Gjumash:

----------


## hot_prinz

Sycke  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## 2043

> te pershendes Doctor :-)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYpqigiBk_w


thnx Izi.. shume e bukur

----------


## hot_prinz



----------


## prishtina75

> Nje pershendetje per prishtinen ;-)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVxqDkohDWs


...flm e nderuar, gjithashtu ju pershndes juve,

----------


## Izadora

Hotchen grüß gott ;-)

----------


## prishtina75



----------

